# Planning moving to CDS as a solo...good idea??



## sarbear1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hello everyone! 

So...after reading many many posts on this website, plus plenty of others, I decided to be brave and ask for your opinions, if that is ok!

I am looking to move to Spain (Riviera del sol area probably) , late Sept/early Oct this year. I am in a lucky position as I will continue to be employed via my employer in the UK, as all of my work is email/phone based - so IP phone and good broadband needed, but think this is pretty straight forward from reading various posts/spoken with IT specialist.

I will rent a property, and understand that this is quite a good position to negotiate. Plus like this idea, in case things don't work out/work logistics fail/or get homesick, I can give notice and pack my bags with tail between legs & head back to Hampshire. :confused2:

So....you may wonder what my worry is. Well, I will be moving over to Spain alone, although accompanied by my dog and his pet passport. I am young at heart, social and love meeting new people. I am keen to meet new friends, and will aim to join tennis club, maybe even running club if there is one near me - and may take up golf lessons , which will be the first time since school! But will this be enough to mix in my new community? Or does anyone have any advice on things to do to meet new neighbours etc?? I am only 40 years old, and will be tied up with work Mon-Fri 1000-1800, so won't be able to attend midweek daytime 'do's' but hope this means I won't be too isolated? 

Any thoughts/ideas woud be good. I am a social/chatty person, so have no problem meeting up with new people - just don't want to find myself hibernating during the Spanish winter! 

Thanks in advance for any advice, 

Sarah


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!!

You will receive a lot of advice over the next few days. Quite often the advice here sounds negative but it isn't meant to be, simply realistic and usually aimed at people who seem to think it will be easy to find work here and that they are prepared to do anything. You are clealy not in that situation so if your heart is set on moving over, do it. Don't end up in your dotage wondering, 'what if??'. 

My main purpose for posting is to give you a warning about internet connectivity. It really isn't straightforward over here. There are a lot of mountains and valleys and if you are located in just the wrong spot you won't get a connection. When you look at rental properties they will ALWAYS tell you that broadband is available whether or not it is so before you sign any contract make sure you have contacted several internet providers to make sure you can get a connection. When we first moved over here we were lied to about internet and we couldn't get anything decent. We ended up with a 1mb download which in reality was often as low as 40kb and upload was even worse. We now have around 10mb down and 1 mb up which is fine for us. So, be careful in your choice of location!!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I don't think you'll have any problem making new friends, especially if you have a dog. They seem to be second only to babies as a magnet for getting strangers to talk to you!

Sure, there are lots of clubs and social events for English-speakers on the Costa del Sol. Just make sure you are in a community where people live all year round, not just holiday homes. The place where Jo used to live (Torremuelle in Benalmádena?) sounds nice.


----------



## FamilyInSpain (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Sarah
I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how busy the Costa del Sol is in the winter.
You will have no problem meeting people and there is even a group that meet once a month not far from Riviera del Sol called Costa Women.
I can give you web details if you like ... it is free to join.
One question ... why Riviera del Sol? Do you have friends there? Have you been there before?
Kindest regards,
Lisa


----------



## sarbear1 (Jun 26, 2012)

thrax said:


> Welcome to the forum!!
> 
> You will receive a lot of advice over the next few days. Quite often the advice here sounds negative but it isn't meant to be, simply realistic and usually aimed at people who seem to think it will be easy to find work here and that they are prepared to do anything. You are clealy not in that situation so if your heart is set on moving over, do it. Don't end up in your dotage wondering, 'what if??'.
> 
> My main purpose for posting is to give you a warning about internet connectivity. It really isn't straightforward over here. There are a lot of mountains and valleys and if you are located in just the wrong spot you won't get a connection. When you look at rental properties they will ALWAYS tell you that broadband is available whether or not it is so before you sign any contract make sure you have contacted several internet providers to make sure you can get a connection. When we first moved over here we were lied to about internet and we couldn't get anything decent. We ended up with a 1mb download which in reality was often as low as 40kb and upload was even worse. We now have around 10mb down and 1 mb up which is fine for us. So, be careful in your choice of location!!


Hello Thrax!
Thank you!
I agree - had too many 'what if's' in the past, hence why this decision now! Plus throw in a little bit of early midlife crisis maybe?! 
Thanks for your advice - very helpful re the broadband! Just imagine if I moved everything over, only to find on day 1 of my first working week, I had no access!! The boss would have me on the first flight back out to the UK!! I will certainly look into this more for sure now, as this has to be 100% right in order for me to continue to be employed.
Really glad I posted now, everyone is so helpful!
Thanks again, 
Sarah


----------



## sarbear1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> I don't think you'll have any problem making new friends, especially if you have a dog. They seem to be second only to babies as a magnet for getting strangers to talk to you!
> 
> Sure, there are lots of clubs and social events for English-speakers on the Costa del Sol. Just make sure you are in a community where people live all year round, not just holiday homes. The place where Jo used to live (Torremuelle in Benalmádena?) sounds nice.


Hello Alcalaina!
Thank you for your message. I agree, dog walking is normally a very good way to bump into people, and have a chat! 
I will have a look at Torremuelle - I am not familiar with that area, but have read plenty of Jo's posts, and she certainly knows her stuff!
Thanks again,
Sarah


----------



## sarbear1 (Jun 26, 2012)

FamilyInSpain said:


> Hi Sarah
> I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how busy the Costa del Sol is in the winter.
> You will have no problem meeting people and there is even a group that meet once a month not far from Riviera del Sol called Costa Women.
> I can give you web details if you like ... it is free to join.
> ...


Hello Lisa!
Thanks for your message. 
Glad to hear the CDS remains busy during the winter - I did think that maybe Sept/Oct could be the wrong time to initiate the move, and that maybe Spring would be better. But will stick with the early Autumn plans for now!
I would really appreciate the web details on the group, if you could. Certainly sounds like a starting point anyway. Thank you!
I have been to Riviera a few times - and because I know it a little, I feel quite happy being there on my own, as familiar with location/shops/restaurants etc. Being on your own I find quite daunting, so knowing just a little of the area helps. But, I am open to suggestions as that is not set in stone by any means - and this forum is great for that!
Thanks again,
Sarah


----------

